# Where to buy pen turning blanks? Reputable places?



## Split (Aug 21, 2013)

I have been looking all over and I found a few I have done business with like rocker and woodcraft. But there are a ton I have not heard of and was not sure if there were any good places people on here would be able to direct me to. I came across penn state industries for multiple things however I have never heard of them r ordered from them by know anyone who has. Are there people here that have done business with them? And if so how was your experience? And more sites please I am looking for more exotic wood and good prices. Thanks


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I bought a lathe chuck from them, and something else but I've long since forgotten what it was. 
The chuck was good quality, my only complaint was that they were a bit slow on shipping. Their FAQ says "We will make every effort to ship parts and accessories within 1-3 business days of your order" so it may just have been an anomaly that both times I ordered they didn't actually send it out the door for 5-7 days.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You might find something you like at one of these vendors. If go to classified section will find people selling blanks but have to be a member to see some pictures. If scan site link below will find many people selling, trading and giving away blanks. Will find many vendors on line too if just do a search for pen blanks.

http://www.penturners.org/links/browselinks.php?c=3

I have bought acrylic blanks from both Penn State and Wood-N-Whimsies a reseller of Penn State. No idea on quality of wood blanks. One word of caution buying pen blanks from anyone, scrap wax off sides but not end and let hang out for awhile.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.exoticblanks.com/

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/

All good. There are many others but I haven't bought any for a while so I have forgotten many. There are also many on ebay. I've never had a problem when I bought from any I have dealt with. If you frequent Penturners.org you will find many there at great prices.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Penn State is reliable and as you've seen, they stock a huge array of blanks and kits. PS have had their 99 blanks for $99 special for as long as I've seen their catalogs (c.1980's). If you have access to a bandsaw you can make them yourself, a lot of the IAP members cut their own and sell them in their market place.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I never buy pen blanks … I cut all of my own (500+ pens) from hardwood scraps and boards.

I rip the stock to 3/4" square on the table saw, then cut blanks to length with a jig I made for the band saw.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

The knife guys have the best wood.Take a scroll saw to a blank and get several pens.
http://www.burlsource.us/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Like Gerry, make my own wood blanks. Only problem could end up with too much of the same thing. So nice to find someone to trade with. To add interest cut my blanks on a slant to give different look.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

If you want to buy blanks try craft supply usa I have bought several when I started and no problems . They have free shipping over over 150.00 and sometimes just free shipping 4 to 5 days to get it and great customer service!


----------

